# New TUG feature! - "threads about resort"



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2010)

Now when you visit any resort review page, you will see a new link near the top right hand corner of the page titled "threads about this resort"

this will instantly provide you a list of topics and or threads discussing this resort name on TUG.

I thought this would be a handy feature for many people who may or may not search the forums regularly for info about their resort, and or may trigger more people to participate on the forums!


----------



## Aussiedog (Mar 23, 2010)

Great idea - thanks for installing this feature!

Ann


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree.  Great idea. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tfish (Mar 23, 2010)

Good idea; thanks Brian.

Mike


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2010)

Waaaay Cool, Brian! Thanks for another useful feature for (ahem) members.

Jim Ricks


----------



## abbekit (Mar 23, 2010)

I discovered this while reading reviews a few days ago.  It's great!  Thanks


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 23, 2010)

OMH!  I LOVE this!   That is incredibly useful Brian!  Thanks!


----------



## akp (Mar 23, 2010)

*It is useful, but...*

I agree that this is a fantastic feature!  

However, I noticed that it brings up every post written by someone who owns that resort and has it in their signature or whatever that is called over in the box on the left.  Sometimes you have to wade through dozens of posts from a person who is an owner but the topic has nothing to do with the resort in question. 

Is there any way to screen that out of the links?

Anita


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 24, 2010)

akp said:


> Is there any way to screen that out of the links?


That's a good suggestion but it might be a more complex and time-consuming scripting process.  This newest option is a pretty straight-forward Google search filtering of all of TUG.  It's awesome that Brian even got it linked to all the resorts (a lot of work).  

The recent change up of the home page looks really good too! I'm a little behind in noticing though. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dori (Mar 24, 2010)

What a great idea!  Thanks for all your hard work, Brian. Tug just keeps getting better and better!

Dori


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 24, 2010)

I also agree that this is a great feature - thanks for all the hard work you do Brian!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 21, 2011)

*If that's the case, you have a link to an owner at a resort of interest....*



akp said:


> I agree that this is a fantastic feature!
> 
> However, I noticed that it brings up every post written by someone who owns that resort and has it in their signature or whatever that is called over in the box on the left.  Sometimes you have to wade through dozens of posts from a person who is an owner but the topic has nothing to do with the resort in question.
> 
> ...



....that you can PM a question to.  I would think that this could be a good thing.  I know when I'm checking out a resort that I first go to the reviews, then I do a search with some key words for the resort.  To me this could be a great feature to have "inside knowledge" of actual owners at the specific resort so that I could PM them and ask their opinion or request additional info that I might not find in the reviews or a search of threads.  I don't think this should be screened out.  To me this is a potential benefit.

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 21, 2011)

*Who better to ask for additional info or opinion not covered in reviews or threads?*



linhely said:


> I noticed that it brings up every post written by someone who owns that resort and has it in their signature or whatever that is called over in the box on the left.



I think this is a good thing, though I haven't check this new feature out yet.


----------



## Numismatist (May 23, 2011)

Excellent idea.


----------



## skj62 (May 23, 2011)

*Just keeps getting better*

 Great improvement.


----------



## pedro47 (May 23, 2011)

Outstanding improvement.


----------

